# On Farm Pelletizer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay and Forage on a "on farm" mobile fuel pelletizer that makes pellets out of junk hay.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/hay/make-farm-fuel-mobile-pelletizer


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, The article about the self propelled big square baler that Kelderman has built is pretty interesting also. Best, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, The article about the self propelled big square baler that Kelderman has built is pretty interesting also. Best, Mike


Can you post a link?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

"We like to have the hay lay in the field for four to six weeks. That way it leaches out its complex sugars and minerals and loses some of the thin, leafy material."

I would think that any significant yield would smother out new growth. Might work for water ways, etc., but....makes me wonder.

Ralph


----------

